# Best Golf Courses



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

What are some of the best golf courses you been at? I've never been to any big courses, but would love to travel golf. Go and see some of the best courses.


----------



## OlySupra (Apr 12, 2007)

Machrihanish in Scotland 
Voted the best opening hole in golf
my home course  
It's gorgeous
If anyone ever comes over - ask in the pro shop for Oly


----------



## skippy1 (Apr 18, 2007)

Has to be Kingsbarns for me, magical place. Wouldnt want to play it when the wind gets up though.


----------

